# Problem, need help. Throwing target



## Mustafa (Oct 4, 2006)

I have had knives for a long time now, and though i wanted to practise knife throwing. I could not for several reasons.

Like, i do have some knives. But i dont have a target.
Affording a made target is like not possible. I will have to make it. Can you suggest to me how should i make it?

I did try to make / find a target, a few years ago. But that was not possible for several reasons. 
- Because i would need a good space for the knives traveling trajectory.
- That space had to be mine so my parents would not yell at me "for not letting them sleep". 


I tried to go around this despite, but i ended with a bunch of holes in the wall. Now i dont it anymore as i know that holes would be expected in the wall (not to mention the noise), but the holes are even if we have moved to a new house (new wall). 

The thing is. My parents don't understand that by not allowing me to practise the knife throwing i want to, they are not allowing themself to practise what they want. - For trouble to be avoided as it was not their fault to start with, I chose to wait for a replacement instead of the knife-thwoing. 
But ..... It is like now way in these conditions.

______________________

That is the problems i faced then (the smart guys only made it easier of course). ... I don't know what i will face if i will have these conditions granted.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 4, 2006)

The help i would need is.
Your advice about how to lead my way in this. (I consider pure physical practise, but that too has become difficult)


----------



## bushi jon (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay go to the hardware by one sheet blue foam insulation($7)one sheet cork insulation($14 or less) I cardboard box free local appliance. Put cork over insulation over box perfect target for 4 months cut in half you have 8 months cut in thirds you have 12 months. Problem solved


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 4, 2006)

bushi jon said:


> Okay go to the hardware by one sheet blue foam insulation($7)one sheet cork insulation($14 or less) I cardboard box free local appliance. Put cork over insulation over box perfect target for 4 months cut in half you have 8 months cut in thirds you have 12 months. Problem solved


 
Well put. I would say add this:

On the box Jon describes, tape a paper plate (stack of 100, $3.00). Draw a dozen spots on the paper plate about the size of a small coin. Aim for those spots when practising (aim small; miss small).

D.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you substitute darts for now? If knife-throwing is inconvenient?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 4, 2006)

You should probably start by patching and repainting the holes you put in your parents walls.

Then you could respect their wishes, as they probably work for a living to support you, and not do things that would keep them up all hours of the night like throwing knives into their walls while they are trying to sleep.

Once your parents see that you can be respectful and responsible, then they might be supportive of your hobbies rather then discouraging. 

As to a backstop, you want to set something up so that you're throwing in a safe direction, and that whatever is behind your target can be hit without worries of damaging it. Since your living under someone elses roof, you need to do this outside with nothing that could be damaged behind your backstop, and not inside where you could damage things that you aren't paying for.

As to what to use for a target and backstop; bushi jon had a really good idea; you could maybe use something that wouldn't weather outside behind the cork insulation besides cardboard - I am sure you could be creative. I would also recommend Gil Hibbens book on throwing knives; he provides some good diagrams and specs on how to make a really good knife throwing backstop.

But, and once again notice the trend here, if your going to put something up that is more perminant like what Gil Hibben illustrates, then ask your parents who own the property if that would be O.K..

Good luck,

Paul


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you

i did not understand this; "On the box Jon describes, tape a paper plate _(stack of 100, $3.00)_"



arnisador said:


> Can you substitute darts for now? If knife-throwing is inconvenient?


Depending on what you mean by darts.
I would need something heavy (I am thinking of judo maybe, no darts no knives)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

I would follow my parents wishes and not throw things in their house. (ever)

I would also recommend that you get some training in throwing so that
you do not have an accident.

However, once you are able to set up a target outdoors get a log end and 
three four foot two by fours and create a lean two target.  two boards go on the back of the rounded 12" log in a V pattern.  Turn the V upside down and brace the log end with the third 2 by 4!  Log ends are simply the best targets out there.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Off topic here.

Brian, what kinda 'hawk is that and where can I get one?  I really like that shape?

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

This is simply a great throwing ax design.  It is ideal for teaching beginners because of the curvature of the head.  It sticks in at least two place were a conventional hawk will simply bounce.  You can order them here :
http://www.throwzini.com/firestone_axe.html

If you ever want to try one out first just come on up and I will run you through some IRT throwing fundamentals with it.  Take care.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 5, 2006)

Right, the problem is like in two. First obtaining the target, then everything else (practising it, noise, space - which are things that will change according to the other factors).

The problems are mixt though, so it will be difficult to define it in a tabel for me.
And the holes were not in my parents wall, it was in the wall in my room. We have anyway moved to a new house (and i dont practise it anymore, i just have the knives)




> Then you could respect their wishes, as they probably work for a living to support you, and not do things that would keep them up all hours of the night like throwing knives into their walls while they are trying to sleep.
> Once your parents see that you can be respectful and responsible, then they might be supportive of your hobbies rather then discouraging.


All i can say conserning them is that their wishes are unreasonable.
And they cannot be blamed even. Like right now, we live in a house that is way to small and we are a bigger family. - It is expected for problems to arise then, and they do.

I am trying to do something with the government according to this, and they have refused to coperate saying that i don't - For when we get a bigger hourse / me my own space. Then i will not be troubling them, and them me ... As it is right now. I do have the choise of actually leaving them, but i represent a controlling element i would say in their house)




> As to a backstop, you want to set something up so that you're throwing in a safe direction, and that whatever is behind your target can be hit without worries of damaging it. Since your living under someone elses roof, you need to do this outside with nothing that could be damaged behind your backstop, and not inside where you could damage things that you aren't paying for.


It is not the direction that is the problem. But the space. Like if i practise at home in my room, i will not have enough space to to make the knife rotate more than 90% of one rotation. - Before i used to do half rotations throws, i want to advance now. As keeping still will dull my skill.

It is not a choise to do it outside (i would if i could). For in the morning there are people and it is not allowed. In the night, then no people but the drunkards may mistake me for a devil and try to kill me) .... I tried to borrow a closed space at someones poperty, but they said we cannot take the risk. As the police / media would say that we (that property) allow kids to practise dangerous things.



> As to what to use for a target and backstop; bushi jon had a really good idea; you could maybe use something that wouldn't weather outside behind the cork insulation besides cardboard - I am sure you could be creative. I would also recommend Gil Hibbens book on throwing knives; he provides some good diagrams and specs on how to make a really good knife throwing backstop.


I saw two book, one you mentioned (Gil hibben something). I have the other one and it looks better.



> But, and once again notice the trend here, if your going to put something up that is more perminant like what Gil Hibben illustrates, then ask your parents who own the property if that would be O.K..


They are troublesome, and even if the troubles arent orginally theirs, i have trouble leaving them in their toubles. - If i do, i would be troublesome.
They are complaining even if i dont practise the kinfe thowing. They make problems just because i have the kinves. 



> Good luck,


Thanks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> This is simply a great throwing ax design.  It is ideal for teaching beginners because of the curvature of the head.  It sticks in at least two place were a conventional hawk will simply bounce.  You can order them here :
> http://www.throwzini.com/firestone_axe.html
> ...


Also, I find Cold Steel's Norse 'Hawk does the same.  That nice point.  Great for thrusting as well!

Jeff


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 5, 2006)

> I would follow my parents wishes and not throw things in their house. (ever)


It is not their hous really, we have got it from the government.



> I would also recommend that you get some training in throwing so that
> you do not have an accident.


I looked for a knive throwing club here but there was none (there was axe throwing).
Before trying to throw knives i actually wanted to practise shurken throwing. But that is not allowed here according to the rules.



> However, once you are able to set up a target outdoors get a log end and
> three four foot two by fours and create a lean two target. two boards go on the back of the rounded 12" log in a V pattern. Turn the V upside down and brace the log end with the third 2 by 4! Log ends are simply the best targets out there.


I will have to break the rules to follow the rules (that will be the polices excuze to do something for me not following the rules). And i therefore dont think i will, i expect to find an alternative, which must come someday, juding by the weather and I dont controll the weather.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 5, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Also, I find Cold Steel's Norse 'Hawk does the same. That nice point. Great for thrusting as well!
> 
> Jeff


What is the difference?
It is all steel in the end in different shapes. .... I like to use Blazing arrow because it is good in many ways and suits me. An axe is to heavy and i am not that heavy.

Of course i could get a smaller axe (less heavy), but that would reduce my effectivity. (it is a shortcut, but it is not it)
My father he is heavy for an axe though, but he doesnt practise it.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 5, 2006)

So.... you want someone to help you figure out a way to train knife throwing, even though you have no space to do so? :idunno:


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreth said:


> So.... you want someone to help you figure out a way to train knife throwing, even though you have no space to do so? :idunno:


Good argument.
But the fact is i would not have needed that help.  I do because of the restrictions set, guarded by false rules.

Now, me and my family are existing in a mutal relationship. Where if they offend me i will have to return the offend (Nothing consious like they say, it just happens). - And if i offend them, they will have to return the offend. 
As a "controlling element" like said, even though i look like a problem. Rmoving me will not remove the problem. - The fact is i do my job by according to the resources given to them, thus making it their problem for not realsing it.

If i get my own place, then the problem for me is solved? But it will not be for them. (Then a problem will show up at theirs)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Mustafa said:


> What is the difference?
> It is all steel in the end in different shapes. .... I like to use Blazing arrow because it is good in many ways and suits me. An axe is to heavy and i am not that heavy.
> 
> Of course i could get a smaller axe (less heavy), but that would reduce my effectivity. (it is a shortcut, but it is not it)
> My father he is heavy for an axe though, but he doesnt practise it.


The difference between the 'hawks me and Brian have been talking about is there is a "point" on the top edge.  A lot of "traditional" tomahawks don't have that.  If you want to see the difference, try going to www.coldsteel.com and compare the Norse 'Hawk to the others that they sell.

Also, most tomahawks are very light.  Not as light as a throwing knife, but still very handy.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2006)

The tomahwak is making a comeback, including in the military! I've never played with one though.

I bought throwing knives but have neevr gotten around to setting up a target in the back yard.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know if they ever went away in the military.  I carried one, as did a few of my buddies.  They are getting a lot more press now though.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 5, 2006)

Mustafa,

It sounds like you have more problems that need to be dealt with then figuring out where and how to pursue knife throwing. If you can't find a place to knife throw safely and without creating CONFLICT (in your home, with your neighbors, with the law, with your community, etc.) then you need to find a new hobby.

Once again, good luck.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

I wont be able to comment on the above as i have not had the chance to expreience it, when i had to deal with the other stuff.



> It sounds like you have more problems that need to be dealt with then figuring out where and how to pursue knife throwing. If you can't find a place to knife throw safely and without creating CONFLICT (in your home, with your neighbors, with the law, with your community, etc.) then you need to find a new hobby.


I havent chased about the knive throwing for a while, because i did actually get what i needed to get if i had practised knife thowing.

As a matter of fact, i had many things and other cheap stuff before. I meant it to lure my folks away from me. - It was more like preventing them of doing something in great anger bulldozing me with the other things in their way.

Lately though, i have thrown the things that looks good, and kept the real stuff. ... They feel more esay about it of course. They have improved, and therefore i may chose to move to a new house (avoiding the conflict ... That i also hold at bay BTW). 
The thing is, they have improved much enough but not fully. Much enough that they are close to be able to look through my plans.
They have improved their sense of strategy but not themselves. - If i leave right before the end, it will be like nothing was done all that time before.
They would be devastating to themselves. - I am thinking of moving out to make them see if they can manage, but i fear the fact that once i have moved out, i will not be able to move back again.
And that would be hell for me, as i dont know how to cook, wash, or anything else. (Worth to mention. I will judge when i am ready to move out, unless they prove themselves to be a better judge)

Thanks


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 6, 2006)

Now wait. .... I don't think i will (judging by what i saw).
I will just make their heads go around, then they will think we have a bigger house. And they will not have a choise, as i will not do it, they will.
I think i know what to expect though?
In any case, i am not competent enough. And i speek badly so they cannot get me out without my approval.

They are like HAH! (I will not accept anything but knife throwing considering i am not heavy enough)
________________________

I sound like i demand to much, i know, but if i accept that and go on with them on that i will not throw-knives (which i don't need). Then they will find something else to bug me with.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 20, 2006)

I would say that they are completely trapped, because i think my trap is foolproof. To avoid the trap it should be disarmed, by them or me. 
It. It is like wine. Older, better.

Warning. This is a trap.


----------

